# Sauvegarde de mails sur disque dur externe



## Jolicaro (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à sauvegarder mes mails reçus et envoyés sur mon disque dur externe. Et je ne sais pas faire. 
Quelqu'un meut-il m'aider ?
Je suis sur MacBook, Mac OSX.
Merci par avance.


----------



## fifikawazaky (16 Novembre 2010)

Sélectionner les mails : Plusieurs méthodes:
soit un par un = juste un clic dessus
soit par groupe = en tenant la touche majuscule enfoncée
soit éparpillé= en tenant la touche Pomme enfoncée
Soit par "nom" pour cela il faut cliquer sur "de" dans la barre de la fenêtre mail
Soit par date = idem un clic sur "date d'envoi" 

ensuite dans la barre du haut du mac sélectionner "Fichier" puis "enregistrer sous"
Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir
Là on peut donner un autre titre au mail, 
Sur le coté gauche choisir la destination
Dans ton cas sélectionne le disque, il est possible d'attribuer un dossier spécifique sur ce dossier en utilisant en bas à gauche "Nouveau dossier"
En bas de la fenêtre il y a un onglet avec soit :
texte brut
format rtf
format texte 
Il ne faut pas oublier de cocher la case "inclure les pièces attachées" qui se trouve à coté
Le mieux et de faire un teste avec chacun de ces 3 réglages afin de savoir ce qui convient le mieux à la sauvegarde
Ayant la dernière version de mail + des plugs, les 3 réglages me donnent la même chose en sauvegarde mais je sais qu'avant il n'en était pas de même.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (16 Novembre 2010)

Tu as la fonction archivage


----------



## pimousse42 (16 Novembre 2010)

Tu sélection ton ou tes mail et tu les glisse dans le disque dur externe.


----------



## Jérôme9293 (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais un conseil car j'ai changé de MacBook Air et sur mon ancien Mac les mails présents sur mon disque dur externe s'affichait sur l'application native Mail de Apple dans la rubrique Sur Mon Mac. Le Soucis c'est qu'il met impossible de me souvenir de la façon dont j'ai fait ça. Quand je branche


----------

